# Problem sendmail in jail



## davkiller (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello,

I have a 3 jails in a server pluton.
I configured the jails one like the other.
I can send mail with 2 jails and the server pluton but I don't understand why with the third jail it doesn't send mail?

I think I tried all configurations possible!

On the server, the website client turn without send mail! it is disaster.

Please, help me.


```
root@test /etc/mail]# ls -la
total 402
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Mar 17 01:46 .
drwxr-xr-x  23 root  wheel  2048 Mar 17 01:46 ..
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  6816 Mar 17 01:13 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2902 Mar 17 01:13 README
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  634 Mar 17 01:13 access.sample
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1674 Mar 17 01:13 aliases
-rw-r-----  1 root  wheel  65536 Mar 17 01:13 aliases.db
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  58267 Mar 17 01:13 freebsd.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  3961 Mar 17 01:13 freebsd.mc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  40742 Mar 17 01:13 freebsd.submit.cf
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  900 Mar 17 01:13 freebsd.submit.mc
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  5657 Mar 17 01:13 helpfile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  407 Mar 17 01:13 mailer.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  250 Mar 17 01:13 mailertable.sample
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  58232 Mar 17 01:57 sendmail.cf
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  40706 Mar 17 01:46 submit.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  58232 Mar 17 02:12 test.nefanda.fr.cf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  3961 Mar 17 01:46 test.nefanda.fr.mc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  40706 Mar 17 01:46 test.nefanda.fr.submit.cf
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  900 Mar 17 01:46 test.nefanda.fr.submit.mc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  576 Mar 17 01:13 virtusertable.sample
```


```
root@test /etc/mail]# tail /var/log/maillog
Mar 17 01:54:50 test sendmail[3474]: t2H0rMqP003474: from=www, size=867, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201503170053.t2H0rMqP003474@test.nefanda.fr>, relay=www@localhost
Mar 17 01:54:50 test sendmail[3474]: t2H0rMqP003474: to=recrutement@impro2.fr, delay=00:01:28, mailer=esmtp, pri=30867, dsn=4.4.3, stat=queued
Mar 17 01:56:27 test sm-mta[3606]: starting daemon (8.14.5): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
Mar 17 01:56:27 test sm-mta[3606]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon IPv6: can't create server SMTP socket: Protocol not supported
Mar 17 01:56:27 test sm-mta[3606]: NOQUEUE: SYSERR(root): opendaemonsocket: daemon IPv6: optional socket disabled
Mar 17 01:57:18 test sm-mta[3638]: starting daemon (8.14.5): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
Mar 17 02:06:57 test sm-mta[3867]: starting daemon (8.14.5): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
Mar 17 02:07:59 test sendmail[3849]: t2H16UW3003849: from=ddrumez, size=98, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201503170106.t2H16UW3003849@test.nefanda.fr>, relay=root@localhost
Mar 17 02:07:59 test sendmail[3849]: t2H16UW3003849: to=david.drumez@gmail.com, delay=00:01:29, mailer=esmtp, pri=30098, dsn=4.4.3, stat=queued
Mar 17 02:12:14 test sm-mta[4030]: starting daemon (8.14.5): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
```

My hostname: test.nefanda.fr.

In /etc/hosts:

```
10.0.0.250 test.nefanda.fr
```

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## davkiller (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, after several attempts, it is possible that the problem is the IP address that would be blacklisted!
Apparently gmail also calls for the signature of the field that sends mails: be careful!


----------

